# Polyuretaned cedar deck



## A Man For All Reason (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a customer who has a cedar deck that really looks bad. I believe the previous contractor put polyurethane on the entire deck and it has worn off in many places making the deck look blotchy.I know if I pressure wash the deck it will tear up the soft cedar. I could sand the deck but that also would take forever. I can just about forget the spindles. Any suggestions how to strip the deck without ruining it.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

There are film forming deck finishes. Sikkens and Flood come to mind. Never had to strip that type of finish off, so no help here..


----------



## JCM (Jan 6, 2009)

What about using a drum sander and edger?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Strip it with a liquid stripper, apply and let sit and then clean off with pressure washer on low pressure. 

Just make sure you protect any plants and shrubs around the deck as the stripper will harm them. 

Most strippers are available at home centers and should work


----------



## Paintwerks (Apr 22, 2007)

I agree with MAK. Use the chemical stripper and you'll probably have to do some sanding afterwards. I would rent a deck sander from your local rental shop. You'll burn thru that floor quick. Good luck!

Dan


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

How long ago was it coated? Decks don't last long no matter what you put on them.


----------



## A Man For All Reason (Sep 9, 2008)

The deck was done a couple of years ago. The sufaces that suffer , of course ,are the decking and handrails. Stripping and sanding seem to be the only answer. Whatever was used was dark in color and a glossy finish. This is a large multi level deck that will take many man hours to accomplish the task. I doubt if the homeowner will be willing to pay the price. Of course the previous contractor will not respond.


----------



## JCM (Jan 6, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> How long ago was it coated? Decks don't last long no matter what you put on them.


 I had Cabothane demoed to me when it first came out and had applied it to my buds deck and it is still holding up well. It says on the can not to apply it to the deck surface but we did anyway with the addition of a little bit of skidtex. I'm not sure when it hit the market but it still looks to be holding up alot better than silkens system. Too bad there are no sheen choices.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

A Man For All Reason said:


> The deck was done a couple of years ago. The sufaces that suffer , of course ,are the decking and handrails. Stripping and sanding seem to be the only answer. Whatever was used was dark in color and a glossy finish. This is a large multi level deck that will take many man hours to accomplish the task. I doubt if the homeowner will be willing to pay the price. Of course the previous contractor will not respond.


Glossy is not good for decks. 
Stripping sounds like it will take too long and be expensive.
It is time to speak to the HO in a way that soothes and comforts them, then carefully introduce the HO to the fact that they are f%&ked and you cannot help but re~do the job the right way.
Unless they want the same problems to arise.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

JCM said:


> I had Cabothane demoed to me when it first came out and had applied it to my buds deck and it is still holding up well. It says on the can not to apply it to the deck surface but we did anyway with the addition of a little bit of skidtex. I'm not sure when it hit the market but it still looks to be holding up alot better than silkens system. Too bad there are no sheen choices.


I will have to look it up for this coming deck season.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

That looks like a tough job. Is it yellow to orange in the shady areas? If so it is poly


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

A floor sander and edger seem like a good solution. I have removed multiple layers of paint from fir floors, so a little poly on a deck shouldnt be a problem.

If you do find you need to put some kind of a stripper on, look into the Peel Away systems. It is basically Sodium Hydroxide in a paste. It doesnt put off any noxious fumes and shouldnt harm plants to much.

You will have to protect them (and your skin) during application and rinse down. Depending on the plant you can just put a lot of water on it prior to getting any of the product on the plants, then keep the material rinsed off the plants and totally flooded with water until there is no more material on the plants.

The product is non toxic, with ZERO voc.

A flat floor surface is the perfect application for this product. You spread the paste on, then cover the surface with a fibrous paper which keeps the product moist, then removes the paint with the layers of paper when it is pulled up.

There are different strengths of peel away. Don't necessarily go for the strongest one. Test a couple and go with the least strongest one that works. People use this stuff for stripping wood boats among other things. It should grab some Poly off of a deck.

--------

Have you thought about painting the spindles? It may not be an entirely orthadox look, but you might be able to tie it in with the body color or something. This would really freshen them up and you would not have to strip them.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Last Craftsman said:


> --------
> 
> Have you thought about painting the spindles? It may not be an entirely orthadox look, but you might be able to tie it in with the body color or something. This would really freshen them up and you would not have to strip them.


we have actually sold this idea a lot in our deck maintenance packages, solid color on the spindles and railings and they get done along with the house and deck floor every two years with Sikkens SRD...


----------



## clammer (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey guys new here and I like the site.Let me add a little info on this project Benjamin moore makes a product that strips decks it's called finish remover 315you spray it on brush it and powerwash takes all the old finish off then you have to use a neturalizer before you apply the new finish.Hope this helps


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

A product like FLOODPRO® STRIPPER/CLEANER is good for this or if you can get your hands on POWERLIFT® DECK SEALER REMOVER. Works easier than you might think. Stripping deck finishes is not the same as stripping paints. Because this is cedar, after its stripped you will want to brighten it back up too using FLOOD® WOOD CLEANER PREMIUM WOOD CLEANER AND BRIGHTENER or similar product. Cedar needs to be shot at 500-1000 max. psi. or you will create extra work to fix the damage.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

C-4. would be the most cost effective way. AND fun for the kids! :thumbup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I would say most over the counter strippers in the one gal jug from paint stores and home centers are the same... we have tried many of them with the same results. If heavy duty stripping is required then we use HD-80 which is just a concentrated amount of the stripper found in the one gal jugs.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

nEighter said:


> C-4. would be the most cost effective way. AND fun for the kids! :thumbup:


What is that??... explosives?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

explosives and strippers...this thread has potential.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> explosives and strippers...this thread has potential.


lmao interesting.. damn cabin fever, this happens every time.


----------



## mjkpainting (Feb 12, 2008)

Why wouldn't a liquid stripper work???????


----------



## A Man For All Reason (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. I will pass it by the customer and hopefully it will be a go.


----------



## saul (Mar 10, 2009)

Cabot stain, power washer good, and orbital sander, check our website and click gallery you can see, if you use cabot stain wipe the stain...
http://magictouchcontracting.com


----------

